# Outlook hangs when copy/paste from Excel



## hcsupport (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a client who is using Outlook 2010 and Excel 2010. He frequently needs to copy/paste information from an Excel report into a new email in Outlook. When he opens the Excel report (which is an attachment on an email) and copies the text then opens a new email in Outlook and issues the paste Outlook hangs, then crashes and restarts. If he closes Excel after he copies the data and before he pastes it into the new email everything works fine. 

HELP! I've tried searching the web for an answer on this but the issue is too weird to try and look for an answer by searching the web. If someone has seen this or has any ideas on a solution that would be great!


----------

